
Signal app to Australia: Good luck with that crypto ban - oedmarap
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/12/signal-to-australia-good-luck-with-that-crypto-ban/
======
a0-prw
I suspect this is a "toe in the door" which will be extended to the other 5
eyes nations eventually. Censorship and backdoors will be much easier to
enforce when all 5 countries are working together. Good luck in that case,
Signal.

